# anyone from Toronto ?



## mysonycamera (Mar 9, 2013)

hi there i'm new to the Forum
i'd like to know if anyone here knows a good sony camera technician in the GTA who can repair a sony DSC t1?

thanks very much. the problem is that i can't switch from viewing pictures to either camera or camcorder.


----------



## IceCanAm (Mar 9, 2013)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## KmH (Mar 9, 2013)

:thumbup: Welcome to TPF! :camera:

I've moved the thread to the Sony camera forum.


----------



## skieur (Mar 28, 2013)

I think there is a Sony head office in Mississauga, off the 401.


----------

